
Self service car “vending machine” debuts in China - Pamar
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201803/27/WS5aba2b7aa3105cdcf6514a4c.html
======
Pamar
Here is a video explaining things in a little more detail:
[https://youtu.be/zFDDcTOFkEA](https://youtu.be/zFDDcTOFkEA)

